# Alter nach Geburtsdatum bestimmen



## kl8ter (8. Februar 2005)

Also ich hab da ein Problem mit den Usern die vor 1970 Geburtstag haben!
mit diesem script sind alle die vor dem Jahr 1970 Geburtstag haben 35 jahre alt !
Wie kann ich das um Schreiben das auch die vor 1970 Geburstag haben auch errechnet werden?


```
<?php 
$day_of_birth = "15.03.1957"; 

$array = explode(".",$day_of_birth); 
$seconds_since_birth = mktime(0,0,0,$array[1],$array[0],$array[2]); 
$today = time(); 

$age = $today - $seconds_since_birth; 
$age_in_years = date("Y",$age) - 1970; 

echo $age_in_years; 
?>
```


----------



## BobDerMeister (8. Februar 2005)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?p=968150


----------



## kl8ter (8. Februar 2005)

das geht 
THX


----------

